# Betwwen the Bararied and Me....Pual Waggoner



## daybean (Oct 15, 2008)

* ^^^^^ at the thread title *






....thats all i have to say. 





sorry, try these....


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ub_ezfbARnY&feature=related&fmt=18

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aGa-yQ5_ULY&feature=related

oh.... and


----------



## Apex1rg7x (Oct 15, 2008)

Im sorry but i had to laugh at your Between the buried and me spelling in the thread title  But yes Paul is fucking awesome.


----------



## daybean (Oct 15, 2008)

holy shit...how fuck did that happen.


----------



## Apophis (Oct 15, 2008)

great


----------



## labelthief (Oct 15, 2008)

never thought of him as a great speed player.. but someone of great precision and song writing. one of my favorites. :]


----------



## Randy (Oct 15, 2008)

Racktifier...


----------



## Harry (Oct 17, 2008)

That is some mean sweep picking chops right there


----------



## TomAwesome (Oct 17, 2008)

Not a fan of their music at all, but those are some nice chops.


----------



## Apex1rg7x (Oct 18, 2008)

I finally got the CD/DVD last night and it is fucking amazing!! Those guys are flawless live. To stand up there and play the entire Colors album from beginning to end with no mistakes is just remarkable to me. Definately a must see for any fans of BtBaM.


----------



## st2012 (Oct 18, 2008)

That dude is sick. Cleanest sweeping I've ever fucking heard


----------



## Harry (Oct 18, 2008)

st2012 said:


> That dude is sick. Cleanest sweeping I've ever fucking heard



One thing I really admire about Paul Waggoner, is that he will never try to sweep faster than he can, but he would rather do it at the speeds he does completely clean and perfectly, which sounds much better than trying to go as fast as possible and descending into a slop fest.


----------



## daybean (Oct 19, 2008)

yeah, when i see him on the videos his not going balls out, just the right speed to hit the note and be clear. i think i found some riffs to practice my sweeps..


----------



## Naren (Oct 19, 2008)

I think you win the award for the most fucked up spelling in a drunk-out-of-your-mind post. 

Well, yeah, he can definitely play his stuff.


----------



## daybean (Oct 19, 2008)

fuck you... and thanks you.


----------



## mizfi7 (Dec 13, 2008)

Saw them at ozz fest few years ago fucking amazing.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Dec 13, 2008)

I love these guys, they sound kind of bloated sometimes though. But i can see them being really amazing in a few albums.


----------

